

Reasons why your startup needs an API - coderdude
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/06/top-5-reasons-why-your-startup.php

======
fierarul
I think the article should just say "because it's in vogue" and "because
Twitter did it", or something along the lines.

I would say there are few startups that need APIs the way Twitter needed, for
example.

~~~
TomOfTTB
I agree on the article but not on the API. In my opinion the real reason your
startup should have an API is because it's good design.

The thing that always bugs me about the API debate is that an API is just
another word for "Business Tier with User Authentication". So 90% of the work
that you put into making an API is work you should already be putting into
your business layer to begin with.

Startups should create an API/Business Layer up front and then use that to
build their own app. Then they can decide whether they want to open it to the
public

~~~
thwarted
These are wise words. Options for scalability can be a lot easier to make and
engineer even if internal services are exposed via an API between each other.

------
mahmud
APIs need a framework like CRUD does. Too many unqualified people are making
unusable APIs. Biz dev doesn't help either; please don't make me request
access by filling out a form, verify my identity at the access key generation
step, the standbox should be world reachable and treated as anonymous ftp at
all times.

------
rue
Soon to be followed by "why you should understand what an API is".

